# shipping my new silkie Monday!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! Excited to tell you all my next member of my chicken family is shipping out Monday! That means early Tuesday morning I'll get the call from the post office early early Tuesday morning! I pray she is fine and healthy and makes the trip good! She is 2 1/2 months old. Then I'm done and have my small flock of four silkies! 2 partridge,, 1 blue, 1buff. I really wanted a white but the breeder didn't have any available. The breeder is about 2 1/2 hours away from where I live so hopefully the trip won't be too hard on it. I didn't want to wait too long to introduce another bird into the flock so I got it now. I just pray it's as sweet as my others! I'll be posting pics for you all to see Tuesday or wed. I'm so happy to be a part of this wonderful group where we can all swap chicken stories! You all are Great! Thanks for listening.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the flock is growing


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes! But this is it. Four is all for me. I just pray they all turn out to be happy healthy hens!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! She's going to be so beautiful! Can't wait to see pics so we can meet her too next week.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Update: flock is shrinking, Milly tried to crow this morning! Me crying :"( . Guess I have to send him back. I'm so sad!..... I was so attached to him! Awful day!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry realsis. That's a bummer. To bad you don't know anybody that would take him, so you could still see him.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes that's true he's so beautiful and kind and a great mother to my chicks! I'm so sad but the people around here wouldn't care for him the way he deserves to be cared for! He needs a good home where he can be loved. Because he's a real lover! Here people would just ignore him and not really spoil him the way he needs to be. So for him, I'll pay the shipping just to insure he has a good home! I know the breeder will give him away free to some family who will love him the way he deserves to be loved. I'm Pretty positive it was his first crow. Woke me up. Bless his heart! I hate returning him but I have to. Called the breeder this morning and left a message because he hadn't shipped my last bird yet and I'm hoping he will replace this one with two more instead of one on Monday when he ships! I got the hen guarantee so he's supposed to replace him. I'll see how that works. My chicks are so attached to him! They cry when I even pick him up! Gosh what rotting luck I have! Hope the next birds don't crow! Awwwwww! That would really stink! I guess I'll look on the bright side, my chicks are confirmed female through DNA. So I got that going! Well thanks for listening!


----------

